# Loft doors.



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Does anyone use pocket doors for their loft? What are your thoughts on them?


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't have them yet, but I was planning on using one between the cock and hen section.
My thinking was I could just open the door between and give more room for the breeders.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah thats what I was thinking, what is your opinion about using them for extirior doors for the loft?


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

I am planning on using a regular exterior house door, but the pocket doors internally...


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah, I was just wondering how they would work being used as an exterior door. Kinda streem line the loft?? Just thinking out loud I guess


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Pip,
Welcome to the Loft Designers.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Pip My new loft will have sliding door. I have a litte heartburn with pocket doors as you would never be able to get inside to clean the tracks.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

So whjat do you mean a sliding door but not a pocket door?


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Pocket door slide into the wall a sliding door slids along the wall not into it.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Ahh gotcha, kinda like a barn door.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

You got it. I'm looking for a overhead track so that the doors donot touch the flood and just have a guide to keep it sliding stright. Think wardrobe closet doors but just one door.

Here is a link to the hardwear...http://jhusa.net/111sd.aspx


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Pip Logan said:


> Does anyone use pocket doors for their loft? What are your thoughts on them?


My thoughts:

A pocket (or sliding) door is very difficult to make self-closing. When I converted my kids playhouse to a pigeon loft, I purposely put an exterior door that opens out, is flush mounted, and has spring hinges to close it. That way, if I am ever negligent in closing the door, it will close itself. I had it open out so that if any predator tries to enter the loft (raccoons, coyotes, neighborhood dogs or cats), they will be unable to open the door, unless they figure out how to pull it open with the handle. Flush mounting keeps predators from pulling the door open by the bottom or side edge.

I also have similar doors on the interior pens of the loft (except with hardware cloth). This creates a second level of security, both from predators and from me leaving the doors open.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

You can make a slider self closing with just a little work. I think of have a storage ariea in front of the doors into the lofts so there will alwas be a two door system to get into the birds. See drawing in Loft designs "Another new loft"


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks Ptras, thats a good idea I never thought of. GeM Let me know how your sliders work out so I can see if I wana use that design


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

GEMcC5150 said:


> You can make a slider self closing with just a little work. I think of have a storage ariea in front of the doors into the lofts so there will alwas be a two door system to get into the birds. See drawing in Loft designs "Another new loft"


Making a sliding door self-closing is a lot more difficult (and expensive) than doing so with a swing door. The heavy-duty spring hinges on my door were $7.98 at Lowes. You can also use a standard screen-door hydraulic closer (around $10.00 at Lowes) if you are worried about the door slamming shut.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

ptras said:


> Making a sliding door self-closing is a lot more difficult (and expensive) than doing so with a swing door. The heavy-duty spring hinges on my door were $7.98 at Lowes. You can also use a standard screen-door hydraulic closer (around $10.00 at Lowes) if you are worried about the door slamming shut.


Thanks man!


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

ptras said:


> Making a sliding door self-closing is a lot more difficult (and expensive) than doing so with a swing door. The heavy-duty spring hinges on my door were $7.98 at Lowes. You can also use a standard screen-door hydraulic closer (around $10.00 at Lowes) if you are worried about the door slamming shut.


I not looking at the cost but the space that is taken up by the doors swing. With a slideing door you lose no useable floor space and would have less chance of lost birds. Hardware cost less door $38.00 each door. But this willbe the last loft I build on my compound. The last one I went fast and cheep this time it will be a little different.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

GEMcC5150 said:


> I not looking at the cost but the space that is taken up by the doors swing. With a slideing door you lose no useable floor space and would have less chance of lost birds. Hardware cost less door $38.00 each door. But this willbe the last loft I build on my compound. The last one I went fast and cheep this time it will be a little different.


I would think that there would be more chance of lost birds, unless you make the doors self-closing. The outside door will not take up any usable floor space, as it will swing out. The inside doors will take floor space, but I would argue whether it is "useable" space. You can't really store grit or feed (or anything else) on the floor in front of the door.

In addition, a sliding door takes up twice as much wall space as a similarly sized swinging door.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

ptras; I can make sliding door selfclosing but is that the issue or do you just not like sliding doors?


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

GEMcC5150 said:


> ptras; I can make sliding door selfclosing but is that the issue or do you just not like sliding doors?


I'm looking at the complications of using a sliding door:

1. It *can *be made self closing, but not as easily (or cheaply) as a swinging door. 
2. It is difficult to get a weather (and rodent) tight seal.
3. It takes up twice the wall space.
4. It is more expensive to build.
5. I've *never *met a sliding door that doesn't stick in its track over time.

Seems a lot easier just to build a swinging door.

So yes...I guess I just don't like sliding doors.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Good you are stright up and I like that. Weather is not an issue here in sunny Baja Mexico or in So Cali where pip is located.. Rodent that may be a good issue. I have done hundred of sliding doon in commerial building with the right hardwear sticking in a non-issue and i just like them better. But tonight debat was fun thank you for your input.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

You crazy kids! The rodent this may pose an issue, still I'll wait for ur pics gem


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

That will still be some time as we will start I thing in March on Loft 2


----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have swinging and sliding doors in my lofts. For my interiors I like the sliders when I am moving birds around I can grab a dowell with a finger and slide it open. For exteriors I use exterior swinging doors like those you would put on your house. They are tight fitting, keep out the weather and rodents and in my case come with a deadbolt. 

I would not use pocket doors for the simple fact that they give rodents a place to build a nest if they made it into your loft. 

Regards,
Charlie


----------

